# Willy warmer boxer shorts



## Jenniesugarsweet

Hi can any one help I have seen pics of knitted boxer shorts with built in willy warmer I would love to make this as a joke christmas present but can't find a pattern can anyone help xx


----------



## Colorado knits

I embarrassed by son by showing this to him.


----------



## puchy

This is ugly to show. -


----------



## no1girl

what a laugh! You have started my day witha belly laugh.

thanks.


----------



## daleech

I agree! But is a cute gag gift. Us shy Mama's.... toooo much out there now adays. Modesty is long time gone.


----------



## Leonora

What a laugh.........I'd love the pattern too, to make a joke christmas present........I know just the one that would appreciate the novelty.


----------



## no1girl

shy mamas!!!!!!!!!!!!! there is nothing indecent about the human body. how did you get to be born....how did you get to be a moma?????


----------



## daleech

Who said the body was indecent. Just to much show. No modesty anymore. Here in the US you can drive down the public hiway and get a full view look see. Anyhow I would like that pattern also. Makes cool gag gifts.


----------



## Clickers

These were shown on KP some time ago, you could try the search button above.


----------



## sharonclegg

Did you manage to find a pattern for these ? If so can you share it please ?


----------



## ceepee

Love this.. I need one of these for a gift too.


----------



## ClaudiaS

Please could someone tell me how we could get this pattern for these boxer shorts/willy warmer. I really want to knit it soon for Xmas gift.


----------



## daleech

I don't think any of the KPer's knows where to get the pattern. They would have shared. Alot of us would like it. would make nice gag gifts.


----------



## DomesticDiva

If you google "williy+warmer+knitting+free+pattern"
this comes up
is on ravelry in mature section?


----------



## Vole61

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/seamless-willie-warmer

http://www.mensknittingretreat.com/uploads/8/3/2/2/8322184/mywilliewarmer.pdf

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=willywarmer&tag=googhydr-21&index=aps&hvadid=38878039434&hvpos=1t2&hvexid=&hvnetw=s&hvrand=1477060077290388523&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_51qsgijowb_b

http://queerjoe.com/patterns/Willie_Warmer_Pattern.htm


----------



## sharonclegg

Actual willy warmers knitting patterns are not too hard to find, its the boxer shorts ones that can't be found


----------



## knittinginma

Lots more here

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-140251-1.html


----------



## knittinginma

I found these

http://hekle-strikke.blogspot.no/2012/01/oppskrift-pa-snabeltruse-med.html


----------



## knittinginma

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ribbed-boxerbriefs


----------



## gozolady

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/elephant-trunks


----------



## lyndylou 5

Jenniesugarsweet said:


> Hi can any one help I have seen pics of knitted boxer shorts with built in willy warmer I would love to make this as a joke christmas present but can't find a pattern can anyone help xx


----------



## MiniHawHaw

Here is a pattern on Etsy for a pair in crochet:
https://www.etsy.com/listing/222688594/willie-warmer-boxer-shorts-crochet?ref=market
Mary Jo


----------

